# Mouth watering food



## dfarmer

Hello,
Please help me.  I need some Italian phrases that are used when refered to cooking, food, chefs and so on...

Please translate words and phrases into italian like...

Bon Apetite, Italian Cuisine, pastries, italian words for different kinds of pastries, delicious, mouth watering, chef, cook and any other common phrases used in italian culture when refered to good cooking.

Thanks for your help


----------



## DDT

dfarmer said:
			
		

> Hello,
> Please help me.  I need some Italian phrases that are used when refered to cooking, food, chefs and so on...
> 
> Please translate words and phrases into italian like...
> 
> Bon Apetite, Italian Cuisine, pastries, italian words for different kinds of pastries, delicious, mouth watering, chef, cook and any other common phrases used in italian culture when refered to good cooking.
> 
> Thanks for your help



Respecting the order you followed to ask: buon appetito (pretty impolite, yet commonly used...etiquette forbids it!  ), cucina italiana, pasticcini, specify I cannot guess, delizioso/ottimo, acquolina (in bocca), chef, cucinare.

DDT


----------



## Silvia

Mouth watering food: golosità, prelibatezze, squisitezze
mouth watering: che fa venire l'acquolina in bocca, but you can't use that expression, it's just colloquial
For the rest, as DDT said, be specific, we cannot do all the work for you!


----------



## dfarmer

How do you translate the following...

Rolling out the goodies ( this is refering to a chef rolling out dough to make cookies)

what a sweet a tooth!

Desert is served

lets eat

All the ingredients you need

Thanks again for your help


----------



## Silvia

There's no equivalent of that expression "rolling out the goodies", are you still talking about paintings or what? Explain.

And desert like in Africa?    Or did you mean "Dessert"?


----------



## dfarmer

I meant dessert, like the kind you eat.  My spelling is terrible.  Yes, these are still for the paintings.  Thanks


----------



## Silvia

dfarmer said:
			
		

> How do you translate the following...
> 
> Rolling out the goodies ( this is refering to a chef rolling out dough to make cookies): Stender la pasta dei biscotti
> 
> what a sweet a tooth!: Goloso! (male gender, otherwise specify)
> 
> Dessert is served: Il dolce è servito
> 
> lets eat: A tavola
> 
> All the ingredients you need: Tutto quel che serve
> 
> Thanks again for your help



Please remember these are not literal translations.


----------



## Interventizio

Other kind of pastries: "cannoli" (typical of Sicily, as well as "cassata"), "cornetto" (the primar option for breakfast, flanked by the infamous "cappuccino"), "bignè" (which is of course french), and many others.


----------



## Interventizio

Another thing: Who told u that "Buon appetito" is unpolite? It's not less polite in italian than it is in french or german,  so mind what u say, man, don't get people confused.


----------



## Interventizio

oopppsss........"Impolite", not "unpolite" u are right in that, sorry.....bad mistake.


----------



## danalto

Interventizio said:
			
		

> oopppsss........&quot;Impolite&quot;, not &quot;unpolite&quot; u are right in that, sorry.....bad mistake.


  Now *I am* getting confused! 

  Which is the difference between *IMPOLITE *& *UNPOLITE*?

  grrrrrazie!


  dan


----------



## Alfry

credo sia + o meno la stessa cosa Dan

unpolite è solo poco comune per cui sarebbe meglio impolite
ma il parere dei madrelingu è ovviamente più accurato


----------



## Interventizio

The difference is that "impolite" is correct, "unpolite" is not. Right, dfarmer?


----------



## danalto

Ehm...dfarmer?

  (lo so che i veneti sono bislacchi...ma a tutto c'è un limite!)(scherzo!) (dovevo dirlo?)

  ciao!
  dan


----------



## Alfry

Interventizio said:
			
		

> The difference is that "impolite" is correct, "unpolite" is not. Right, dfarmer?


eppure io ho sentito madrelingua dire unpolite, effettivamente non ho mai verificato


----------



## lsp

Maybe this is another example of British v. American, but unpolite is incorrect here in the States.


----------



## Alfry

lsp said:
			
		

> Maybe this is another example of British v. American, but unpolite is incorrect here in the States.


Ok, Im going to delete it from my mind dictionary.
ok, lo cancello subito dal mio vocabolario mentale
Thanks


----------



## Interventizio

NO, Dfarmer è l'americano che ha aperto il thread. Cosa avevi capito, che vi davo dei vaccari?


----------



## lsp

Interventizio said:
			
		

> NO, Dfarmer è l'americano che ha aperto il thread. Cosa avevi capito, che vi davo dei vaccari?


I don't understand this comment maybe because I don't understand...dare dei vaccari? Please translate. (BTW, it was DDT that first said impolite, right?)


----------



## walnut

Dare del vaccaro = to call someone a cowherd   In matters of politeness I suppose a cowherd is internationally the opposite of a queen.

Ciao  W.


----------



## lsp

OK, now I am really in trouble. I don't understand the english!  What's a cowherd?


----------



## leenico

> OK, now I am really in trouble. I don't understand the english!  What's a cowherd?


One who tends cows.


----------



## lsp

duh, once again looking too hard for what's right in front of my eyes. Thanks, leenico.


----------



## danalto

You see? Even you *madrelingua* come in here to learn something about *your *language! 

   Well, it happens to me too...don't worry!

*Interventizio *(a proposito, buffo il tuo nick!) dare del vaccaro a me?
   Naaahh, non te lo permetterei mai!

   Casomai potresti chiamarmi *pastorella *(shepherd girl...)!


----------



## walnut

lsp said:
			
		

> OK, now I am really in trouble. I don't understand the english!  What's a cowherd?


   I'm sorry lsp! I knew that dictionary was old, but I couldn't imagine it was THAT old! Ciao  Walnut


----------



## drugo

Hello, I am a Spanish editor trying to find out the gender in Italian of the pastas 'pipette' and 'penne'. How would you say, pipette rigate or rigati; penne rigate or rigati?


----------



## Alfry

drugo said:
			
		

> Hello, I am a Spanish editor trying to find out the gender in Italian of the pastas 'pipette' and 'penne'. How would you say, pipette rigate or rigati; penne rigate or rigati?


it's feminine so rigate suites better.
That's a subject that you should post directly in the forum.


----------



## drugo

Ciao, Sono un editore Spagnolo e non so se dire 'penne rigati' o 'rigate', e lo steso con pipette... Grazie,
J.


----------



## Silvia

No, non sono la stessa cosa.

Ci sono penne rigate, pennette rigate, mezze penne rigate, pipe e pipette.

Tutto chiaro?


----------



## drugo

Thank you Alfry. I haven't posted the subject directly to the forum because I'm not very keen on chats and I didn't know how to do it...


----------



## drugo

vuoi dire che non si puo dire 'pipette rigate', che non esisteno? (Do you mean you can't say 'pipette rigate'?


----------



## Alfry

drugo said:
			
		

> vuoi dire che non si puo dire 'pipette rigate', che non esisteno? (Do you mean you can't say 'pipette rigate'?


talking about pasta in Italy anything is possible.
I've never seen a "pipetta rigata". 
neverthless it can exist!


----------



## Silvia

Yes, you can say pipette rigate, they are not the same as penne.


----------



## drugo

Muchas gracias. Now it is clear to me; thank you very much!


----------



## mimitabby

boy, you all had fun while i was away.
i am more familiar with the term cowherder than cowherd btw, here on the west side of the USA (where they actually have some people that do this job)
and i have never heard "unpolite"  but impolite is used often.


----------

